# 11/15 Stumptown herf with The Pict



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

When: Tuesday, 11/15
Time: 4pm until they throw us out, so until Thursday, late
Where: The cigar bar at the Shilo Inn
Why: The Pict will be here! That's right, SoCal Chip will be in town!

Details:
Some may recall that last Thanksgiving time, we herf'd with Chip, The Pict, and his brother at our fave herf spot, the cigar bar at the Shilo Inn in Beaverton on Canyon. We had a blast and plan to do it again.

For those who want an address:

9900 SW Canyon Rd
Beaverton, OR
503-292-511


----------

